# Promise / Challenge



## GeorgeD (3 Mar 2008)

Hi, I’m a Pte.(B) with the 709 (Toronto) Communication Regiment and what I am writing is very unorthodox but I know I need to write this here, mainly because of the large number of CF personnel in here.


So instead of wasting more of your time writing nonsense I’m going to get right to the bone of it.


I’m currently out of shape by a long shot, and am tired of it, I’ve been inactive in a sense as I let my PT slip and was irregular on it for a long time, so I’ve decided I will have none of it anymore.


I have been working on a plan of weight loss and building up lean muscle mass for the last week.

My current Situation:

Total Weight:
220 pounds

Height:
5’10

Lean weight:
160

Weight of Fat:
60 pounds

% of body Fat:
Around 28%

Waistline:
41 inch


Goal, by 26 May 208

Total Weight:
196

Height:
5’10

Lean weight:
165

Weight of Fat:
32 pounds

% of body Fat:
16-18%

Waistline:
34-36 inch

Once this is achieved in 26 May 08, I will make a new plan for the Next 3 months, so that I can reach a proper level of fitness…

I am going to change my approach this time by putting specific deadline, making plans for workouts, and meals, eating healthy, and most of all being positive and believing in this.




Now you’re probably wondering, why is he writing this? Well I’ve tried it before, not as well planned but I’ve made attempts, and I have tried to pinpointed where I failed before and I have come to the conclusion that I never planned it out properly and never made myself accountable to anyone.


Since I consider my self a CF soldier even though Ive finished only BMQ/SQ so far , and there is no group or individual that I respect more then the Canadian Forces and the Canadian Soldier, I am here to make myself accountable to all of you. 


It might be evident to pretty much everyone why it’s good to be in shape, especially in the military, but for my benefit, I wrote some of the reasons down.


-Feel Better
-Better performance 
-Better Self Image
-Stronger
-more endurance
and the list goes on…


The plan:

-3 days of Cardio
-3 days of 1 Upper body, 2 Lower body Workouts, and the next week 2 Upper body, 1 Lower body Workouts

 I will also maintain a Regular PT Schedule (Push-ups, Sit ups, running etc…) 
-Proper Nutrition, 6 small meals a day, never stuffing myself, but not being hungry either, only healthy food in small portions…



Here is my Promise:

1)	I will NOT skip workouts!
2)	I will NOT skip meals!
3)	I will Eat Healthy!
4)	I will work at my TRUE 100%, I will give it ALL!
5)	I will NOT limit myself!
6)	I will accomplish my goals No matter what!


In 84 days, I will be a different person, and in 182 days I will have made a complete lifestyle change…



So the purpose of this note, is to promise to everyone, and keep it in the open, so that by doing this I am give myself the extra push when it gets tough.

But also I want to challenge everyone who is in a similar situation, make a plan, and make a promise and work hard, Tomorrow is the first day of the rest of your life...what you are going to do with it? Are you going to try? Or are you going to DO?

I’ve decided Ill do and I’m making a statement here so that I cannot back out of it, and also I invite anyone else willing to join me in this endeavor …

Pte. Dimitrov
709(Toronto) Communication Regiment


----------



## benny88 (3 Mar 2008)

Good for you GeorgeD, I respect you putting it out there, I think it'll help. Although, if you really want to be motivated, PM where you're running so I can chase you in a golf cart  >


----------



## OkotoksRookie (3 Mar 2008)

Good on ya man!
Seeing it on paper (or html code) will help keep you motivated. You made the board a promise now... don't let us down


----------



## Sig_Des (3 Mar 2008)

And if you don't follow through, I know enough people at 709 who'll be more than willing to give you a swift kick in the rear.


----------



## david_wright (20 Mar 2008)

Good luck. You certainly have your work cut out for you and the amount of weight you wish to lose is achievable. I went from 105kg to 80kg in the space of 6 months. If I can do that, you can lose the 10-12kg or so you hope to. Keep your weight loss to 0.5 to 1kg per week.


----------



## KJL (20 Mar 2008)

Good on ya for putting it all out there on paper. Be sure to let us know how it all goes for you! 

You can do this!


----------



## Chang (5 Apr 2008)

nice workout plan! i think i might adopt it as well! i kinda let myself go after my ql3s as well :


----------



## X-mo-1979 (6 Apr 2008)

Only if every obese person had the same realisation as yourself.Well done.
 I "woke up" a couple years back myself,when someone said" anyone see that short fat guy?" I hadn't noticed how freakin fat I had gotten.

Don't get discouraged.I almost quit week 5 into my plan when I actually gained 5 lbs in one week.Forget the scale for the first couple months and just work hard eat well.

Read Read Read.Anything you can of fitness. I recently got into weight lifting and education is the key in everything man.

And never feel intimidated by others in the gym.You will get stared at by the hulks in there,and yes they are thinking "first time he has ever been here" but don't fret.Give it 3 months and you'll be a regular.It's hard to go into a weight lifting environment,running track after years of abuse to your own body.But keep your goals in mind.

And it's always a nice feeling when suddenly your the guy looking over at the weight bench at another guy,thinking holy cow I use to be him!

Best of luck and please keep us posted.

You will succeed.

(my diet consists of 6 meals of anything I could get out of the ground in nature,and if it has a mother I eat it) ;D


----------



## lone bugler (6 Apr 2008)

Good man, takes a lot of self discipline to do this, I'm training right now for BMQ/SQ. So thanks for motivating me. 

I weigh 130 Lbs right now (I know it sounds stupid but really want to gain some weight and it's harder for me than you think)

I currently do cardio twice a week slowly increasing distance, however I seemed to have plateaued recently.

I can currently do 30-35 push ups, around 10 chin ups, 40 sit ups

my goal is 50 push ups, 15 chin ups and 60 sit ups (I'm hoping this is enough since apparently they give you push-ups for everything in BMQ)

One more question, do you or anyone have advice on scheduling workouts? I seem to always fail by plateauing (anyone know how to gage how long you should rest in between workouts to let your body recover? is it after you body is no longer sore, or before/after that?


----------



## midgetcop (15 Apr 2008)

The general consensus in the fitness community is to wait at least 48 hours before working the same muscle group. This will give those particular muscles adequate time to recover and repair themselves (this is when they're growing). So if you're looking out how to schedule your strength training days, it's fairly common for people to schedule three to four days a week with rest days in between. You can either split your strength training into certain body parts on certain days of the week, or do full body workouts. Completely up to you. And you can even do your cardio on your off-lifting days. 

But having said all that, everyone is a little bit different, and you can tweak your workouts and your schedule to your liking. As long as you continue to improve and feel healthy, then continue to do what's good for you.


----------



## rytel (25 Apr 2008)

Good Job GeorgeD!

I spent some time working in a gym, and I was always happy to see new people stick with it and change their lifestyle. Do the best you can and enjoy it.  The only thing you truly own in this world is your body, so keep it healthy!


----------



## Fraser (23 Jun 2008)

Hey GeorgeD its been a few months, hows it going? Any new updates/changes?


----------



## Marshall (24 Jun 2008)

hopefully he didnt forget bout his thread (or even worse his plans). sounded devoted  responddd Georggeee!


----------



## Grando (2 Jul 2008)

Come on! GOGOGOGOGOGO!

On June 3rd I was 292lbs (6'2) and hadn't done any cardio training for over a year, or weight training forever.  I'd started the recruiting process and decided to get in shape.  My girlfriend asked if she could come on my first run and I obliged for some reason.

I've always done something moderately athletic (indoor and beach 2's volleyball), but nothing really demanding like soccer, basketball, etc.

My run that day consisted of maybe 300m, a walk for another 300m, and one last push for 200m.  I was completely done.  My fit g/f was supportive, but I was completely embarassed.  Afterwards I could only do 2 push-ups cause I was so fat (but at least I could do 25 real situps in a minute somehow).

The next day I started the renowned Starting Strength weight program (link below) 3 times a week and rowing/running 6+ times a week.

After a week I felt way better, and jogged 1.5km without stopping.  A week after that I tried the 2.4km, and somehow managed to clock an 11:42 time.

Just messing around today I did 14 push-ups without much effort while running 4.5km pretty easily.  I'm now 272lbs, and although I don't have a BMOQ date set yet, I'm hoping I can slide into the August 25th one.  2 more months of this training and I'll be golden.

I've done tons of research on weightlifting/cardio/nutrition, and all I can recommend is Starting Strength, HIIT (High Intensity Interval Training) for cardio, and eating healthy.  Links are below:

Starting Strength: http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=998224
HIIT: http://musclemedia.com/training/hiit.asp


----------



## DiamondDarryl (15 Jul 2008)

George D crapped out, or his computer exploded.


----------



## kabogadil (17 Jul 2008)

lol, GeorgeD is in Kingston doing his training, I think.


----------

